# Toggle 3g on and off



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I am looking for a app that will turn 3g off when the screen goes off and back on when the screen comes on. I have "network switcher" but it really doesn't seem to stick. Juice defender is a battery hog but will use if it's the only thing. I also have purchased "tasker", a profile would be ok too.

I am sure there's an app out there. Maybe I am just not searching for the right thing.

Thanks guys.


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

Check out tasker

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

Nvr mind u have that

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## abn75 (Jun 11, 2011)

You can set tasker up to do it. I don't use that app so not sure of the steps involved. I use one similar, automateit. I have it set up to toggle data on and off with my screen, works well

sent using a black and Decker toaster oven and two wire coat hangers


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. Tasker is great, just a resource hog. I will try automateit.


----------

